# Hubby Wants Menthol Soap



## Susie (Jul 26, 2015)

I have never used menthol crystals before.  How do I use them properly?  

I know they are something I need to watch how much I use, but if anyone has  first hand experience, and would like to help save our skin, I would be grateful for any advice you would be so kind as to share with me!

I am trying to replicate the smell and cooling sensation of his shampoo, and have narrowed down the choices to eliminate combinations of tea tree, peppermint, spearmint, and eucalyptus.  Bought some soap yesterday from a local farmer's market to save making multiple batches.  It was AWESOME soap, but did not give that cooling feeling, so it must be the menthol.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been wanting to make a soap with menthol too so will be following. I too have tried peppermint and other combos with no luck.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Jul 26, 2015)

I Googled 'menthol crystals in soap' and found some stuff. There's been quite a few threads on the forum:

Click Here


----------



## gemsupthepoley (Jul 26, 2015)

Watching too.  I was advised once that you can disolve some mental crystals in a couple drops of water and add to simple cream.  Not sure what happens when in soap though.


----------



## Susie (Jul 26, 2015)

I did my due diligence in researching on this forum, as well as Google's plethora of choices.  I still would prefer to hear from some of the uber smart and experienced folks here(whom I trust) before venturing to make soap with an ingredient that I know is potentially not safe for skin.  Thank you for linking those, though.  

I am still left wondering if 1% is too high, or if I should stick with more like 0.5%, and if combining it with other "strong" EOs like peppermint, spearmint, and eucalyptus reduces the amount even lower, so that the TOTAL EO % should be in the 2.5% range.

I think the consensus is to dissolve the crystals in the other EOs for CP use.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 26, 2015)

I could have sworn that someone on here uses menthol in their shave soap and dissolves the crystals right in the warm oils. I've been meaning to get some to try myself as I would really like a nice cooling soap in the summer. Please keep us updated on the coolness once you've made it


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 26, 2015)

Following as well. I just ordered 10 lbs of menthol crystals because my local OCR group asked for an athletic soothing cream but never worked with these before.


----------



## Susie (Jul 26, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I could have sworn that someone on here uses menthol in their shave soap and dissolves the crystals right in the warm oils. I've been meaning to get some to try myself as I would really like a nice cooling soap in the summer. Please keep us updated on the coolness once you've made it



Will do.  Just ordered a small amount for now(better price/shipping combo until I know I want to make more).  Then I need to dig out my other EOs to be sure I have the others.


----------



## LupitaTX (Jul 27, 2015)

Ive tried this, and ive used menthol crystals and chili seed essential oil. The coolness that i got was worth it but only lasted a short while after the soap cured longer the effects were not the same.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 27, 2015)

I used menthol in shave soap. I dissolve the crystals in warm oil, but separate from the whole pot so I can be sure it all dissolved.  It is hard to say how much but I used about a tsp PPO of the crystals. The reason it is difficult is the crystals are not a powder and therefore they are hard to measure without a weight. I did not weigh since this soap was for my hubby.  I also used eucalyptus in the same soap. Dean says the soap is great, leaves that cool feeling which is what he wanted. Menthol crystals can also be easily dissolved in water.

Just edited to say that the soap is now over 7 months old - it still holds that cooling feeling, although I'm wondering if this could be because it is the soft shave soap- from the first shave soap a success thread. I wonder if it would hold up in a bar or puck soap.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 27, 2015)

From info I have menthol crystals can be used up to 6% load. We make a balm that uses 5% plus some eo's


----------



## julieanne (Jul 27, 2015)

*Oooh that cooling menthol*

Looks like the reason why the amount of menthol and "cooling" essential oils like peppermint is recommended to use at or below ~1-2% per lb is not mentioned. LOL. 

My experience with a bar of peppermint soap I made at ~ 2% was exciting since the, ah, um,  lesser visible parts of the body had to be fanned because that darned cooling effect felt like burning about 10 seconds after drying off with a towel. I ran around the house hoping & praying the butt on fire feel would soon go away. It did, but it notably took a while. FYI. 

Take care with the menthol crystals and test, test, test!! 

Julie


----------



## Susie (Jul 27, 2015)

julieanne said:


> Looks like the reason why the amount of menthol and "cooling" essential oils like peppermint is recommended to use at or below ~1-2% per lb is not mentioned. LOL.
> 
> My experience with a bar of peppermint soap I made at ~ 2% was exciting since the, ah, um,  lesser visible parts of the body had to be fanned because that darned cooling effect felt like burning about 10 seconds after drying off with a towel. I ran around the house hoping & praying the butt on fire feel would soon go away. It did, but it notably took a while. FYI.
> 
> ...



Sprayed the computer with coffee, best laugh I have had in a while!  I had the same experience with cinnamon in soap, so learn from my mistake!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 27, 2015)

julieanne said:


> Looks like the reason why the amount of menthol and "cooling" essential oils like peppermint is recommended to use at or below ~1-2% per lb is not mentioned. LOL.
> 
> My experience with a bar of peppermint soap I made at ~ 2% was exciting since the, ah, um,  lesser visible parts of the body had to be fanned because that darned cooling effect felt like burning about 10 seconds after drying off with a towel. I ran around the house hoping & praying the butt on fire feel would soon go away. It did, but it notably took a while. FYI.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why my minty soaps carry a warning label, I also tell my customers to use digression where they use mint soaps in which I use 5%


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jul 27, 2015)

Bwahahah ok I had to laugh. I love mint scented soap....luckily my soap supplier friend must use a low concentration cause I've never run around the house after using it........


----------



## cerelife (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Susie!
I make a couple of soaps using menthol crystals - my "SnoBall" soaps in Spearmint and Bubblegum scents, and I'm still experimenting to get the perfect blend of vanilla and almond FO's for my Nectar (my personal favorite from Hansen's in NOLA) SnoBall soap!
I buy my menthol crystals from WSP and according to them they can be used at up to 5% of your oils for CP soap. I currently use menthol at 1.5% of my oils and it provides a nice, but subtle 'chill' in the shower that doesn't aggravate/burn even on the face or 'ahem' private areas  
I may actually increase the amount of menthol since I've given out a bunch of samples of these soaps to customers in the past couple of months at the market with a warning that they DO have menthol in them and to be careful about using them on sensitive areas. But so far all of the feedback has been positive and most people said they would like a little MORE of the 'chilly' factor!
My method: I weigh the menthol crystals out in grams and then pour them into a ziploc bag and double-bag it. Then I use our kitchen mortar and pestle to pound them into powder. I add the powder into my 'soft oils' along with my fragrance oils - works like a dream! And BTW - to avoid causing any added sensitivity - I use NG's Spearmint FO rather than the EO. It smells really good; almost as good as the real thing!
Hope this helps


----------



## julieanne (Jul 28, 2015)

Y'all, I am very glad I did not swell up, have to phone a friend, 911, or the poison control center. The bag of ice cubes I sat on was almost as unbearable as the burning. Lots of screaming in my house that day. The dogs looked nervously at me but they seemed to snicker as well when they grouped together for a confabulation regarding the moment at hand.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh my goodness Julie you crack me up!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a big bottle of Dr. Bronner's peppermint liquid soap which is the same way, and I have been unable to finish up (no longer really use Dr. B's but hate to waste) b/c of the burning.  Def. cannot use it on the face b/c of the eye burning if the lather gets into them, also painful on the naughty bits


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2015)

I had the same thing happen with Dr, B's peppermint, I ended up mixing some of my LS soap with it to tone down the mint.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2015)

I am going to see if I can find something to mix into it, have not tried LS yet.  Or just throw it out, I have had it for about 8 years, I think that is long enough


----------



## ourwolfden (Jul 29, 2015)

I made a balm that my hubby and I put on our faces before we go to bed using about 1.5% (on this last batch) but it isn't enough for us.  I did just make a cold process batch of spa soap that I used 1/2 an ounce of menthol crystals (dissolved in olive oil) with Eucalyptus EO and Tea Tree EO.  I didn't want to much in this, I would hate to have someone experience that feeling somewhere delicate.

For your hand soap that is too minty keep it in the kitchen and use it to wash your hands after cutting onions or garlic.  The mint really cuts those odors and hopefully just using it on your hands won't be uncomfortable.


----------



## Susie (Aug 10, 2015)

UPDATE- I just could not wait to try that soap out(8 days old).  Lathers surprisingly well for such a young soap.  Hubby likes the cooling factor fine.  Did not set my lady bits on fire.  

I used eucalyptus, tea tree, peppermint, and menthol in a 1:1:1.5:1.5 ratio.  I could have skipped the tea tree altogether, and just done a 1:1:1 ratio with the others.  I think it would have turned out better.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 11, 2015)

Glad it wasn't too cold!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 11, 2015)

"...The bag of ice cubes I sat on was almost as unbearable as the burning. Lots of screaming in my house that day...."

Next time ... assuming there is a next time :mrgreen: ... wipe the affected area with plain oil. That will help remove the offending ingredient that's causing the burn. 

It's similar to what you get when eating hot peppers -- the capsaicin in hot peppers is also oil soluble, so the best way to cool that burn is to eat or drink something that has fat in it, like milk.


----------



## Susie (Aug 11, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Glad it wasn't too cold!



I used about 1% menthol.  Hubby is 6'4"(193 cm), and hirsute, so a LOT of soap gets used on him.  I decided to err on the side of caution on the amount of menthol.  He said any more would have been too much.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm guessing that menthol in a scrubby soap would be a bad idea?


----------



## seven (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a customer who likes 3% menthol in all her soaps. Normally i would use 1-2% tops. Put the crystals in a bit of glycerin inside a double boiler.


----------



## jiroband (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been making a Peppermint & Menthol soap as a standard for years. I usually add the menthol at 3%.  I always dissolve the crystals in the essential oils.

Last year, my brother asked me to make it REALLY intense, so I added the menthol at 6%, and everyone loved it! By everyone, I mean men actually. In general, I've found that women tend to not like menthol, and that men love menthol.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 22, 2015)

What's the difference between using menthol crystals and using say Mint EO? I love mint so menthol sounds tempting....


----------



## Susie (Aug 22, 2015)

Mint EOs are liquid, and you still have to watch the usage rate on peppermint.  Menthol is crystals.  But menthol puts the cool into the soap that you would associate with the peppermint smell.  Or something.  Think Vick's Vapor Rub type cooling.

Women probably don't care for the menthol soap for a couple of reasons:

1)  Women tend to be more cold natured than men.  
2)  It will absolutely set "tender tissues" on fire.  Women have them.  Men don't.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 22, 2015)

hrmmmmm sitting on a bag of ice cubes is funny to read about (sorry) but not sure I want to test it....

*puts menthol idea on back burner*:mrgreen:


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 22, 2015)

julieanne said:


> Looks like the reason why the amount of menthol and "cooling" essential oils like peppermint is recommended to use at or below ~1-2% per lb is not mentioned. LOL.
> 
> My experience with a bar of peppermint soap I made at ~ 2% was exciting since the, ah, um,  lesser visible parts of the body had to be fanned because that darned cooling effect felt like burning about 10 seconds after drying off with a towel. I ran around the house hoping & praying the butt on fire feel would soon go away. It did, but it notably took a while. FYI.
> 
> ...



Dang!  Reminds me of the time I decided to multitask in the bathroom.  One should not use Ben Gay to ease sore muscles and use the same hand to... (Even AFTER using a baby wipe to get all the muscle rub off your hand first!). Ben Gay & girl parts are NOT compatible in any way!


----------



## Susie (Sep 17, 2015)

UPDATE:  OK, he's been using the soap for about a week with no ill effects...so I tried it.  It did sort of irritate my eyelids, so I chickened out using it other places.  He loves it.  I think this will be a "men only" soap in my family.


----------

